# Breeders in Illinois



## cherlee (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello, 

I'm very happy to have found this group!! I'm wondering if anyone can help me. I have always loved the Maltese & am now ready to add another female dog to our family. We are a family of 4 sons - ages 19 thru 8 - our little dog is a 1 year old Pom - Daisy - she is ready for a new friend as well







.

I am hoping for some breeder referrals - I've enjoyed viewing the posts & will admit I feel more comfortable introducing myself initially via email - I am the type of person who worries about calling at a bad time & interrupting. I live in Elmhurst, Il & would like to find someone in the Illinois/Wisconsin area.

Any ideas & suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

User removed


----------

